
Apple promotes Eddie Cue again to guide iAd, iCloud to success - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2011/09/apple-head-of-internet-services-promoted-to-guide-iad-icloud-to-success.ars
======
chime
> iAd has reportedly been underperforming since its release in 2010;

The reason why I don't use iAd is because I can't. I wanted to put an ad
banner across the top (or bottom) of my Landscape app at all times. My app
used UISplitViewController which must be full-screen at all times and must be
the root view controller. AdBannerView must be in a UIViewController and must
be visible at all times. I have no problem with AdBannerView being visible at
all times and UISplitViewController taking up the rest of the screen at all
times. But the requirements conflict and to overcome them, I tried tons of
different hacks but nothing was stable or guaranteed to work.

I would have loved to use iAd in my iPad app but since it was not possible out
of the box, I didn't bother trying to use it in production. What turned me
away from iAd was not the difficulty in implementation but the realization
that not ONE person at Apple thought "hmm, how does one put AdBannerView in an
app that uses UISplitViewController?"

